# Buying advice for a gaming mouse



## grim_fandango (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys,


I play fps games a lot( nowadays mostly cs go and bf4) and I play with an HP mouse which is at 1000 CPI. It recently stopped working and now I am thinking of buying a gaming mouse. I snipe a lot and my old mouse was unsteady over a long range. I want a mouse between 1000-2000 inr. I appreciate your help and thanks in advance



PS: does a gaming mouse have to be complimented with a gaming mousepad?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Look for G500s from Logitech


----------



## grim_fandango (Nov 17, 2014)

That is above my budget and I am not looking to buy a laser mouse


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2014)

G400s then, I ordered one 2 days back from amazon.in..
Hurry up and order, its Rs 1499 right now, cheapest there is


----------



## grim_fandango (Nov 17, 2014)

K thanks but what do you think about the dragon war Thor? Its very cheap on flipkart and there's a free mouse pad with it too


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh sorry I was saying G400s but some how typed g500


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 18, 2014)

grim_fandango said:


> K thanks but what do you think about the dragon war Thor? Its very cheap on flipkart and there's a free mouse pad with it too



looking at all the certified reviews giving it either 4 or 5 i will say go with it


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 18, 2014)

grim_fandango said:


> K thanks but what do you think about the dragon war Thor? Its very cheap on flipkart and there's a free mouse pad with it too



If you want to spend only once, dont buy dragonwar.
Even if it stops working on the 31st day, say bye bye to it. No warranty whatsoever.

If you need a gaming mousepad too, then instead of spending 800-850 on razer, you can buy the dragonwar combo for 1200. The mouse pad is excellent in quality, the mouse is too initially but the sensors are of very low quality once used regularly, it becomes a bit unresponsive.

Go for g300(Claw grip) or g402 for palm grip. G402 >  g400s, just released in India and costs around 2000 in local market.
If you are a claw/finger grip user and can wait, then wait for G302 which will come around 2000 market price , I am waiting too


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2014)

Man if i knew G302 was a  league of legends (MOBA) specific mouse, id have waited too 
But ive already ordered g400s (1.5k)  :/ Lowest price for G402 i could find is Rs 2.2k and G300 (1.25k)
Design wise G302 seems a lot better, because of the lighting but G400s provides 2 extra buttons which can be repurposed via Logitech control panel.. 
Anyway ive personally used those dragonwar mice, 4-5 friends in hostel ordered and out of them only 2 of them are still working.. The sensor is garbage, and the build quality feels cheap.. If you grip the mouse too much (Dragonwar dragunov), you will feel the plastic is sort of... malleable 
But the bundled mousepad is good quality..


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Man if i knew G302 was a  league of legends (MOBA) specific mouse, id have waited too
> But ive already ordered g400s (1.5k)  :/ Lowest price for G402 i could find is Rs 2.2k and G300 (1.25k)
> Design wise G302 seems a lot better, because of the lighting but G400s provides 2 extra buttons which can be repurposed via Logitech control panel..
> Anyway ive personally used those dragonwar mice, 4-5 friends in hostel ordered and out of them only 2 of them are still working.. The sensor is garbage, and the build quality feels cheap.. If you grip the mouse too much (Dragonwar dragunov), you will feel the plastic is sort of... malleable
> But the bundled mousepad is good quality..



I dont like g400s due to lack of leds 
G300 is kind off cheap for me, don't like the build quality. G402 is big for my hands, so waiting for g302 is the only option :/


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

I have used a G500 for one whole year, before the infamous double. triple click issue cropped up.

if its like anything like its predecessor, G500s is like the big daddy of all gaming mices. but what i didnt like about it, is it didnt have a well placed sniper button. obviously, one can always configure a thumb button for that purpose, but it isnt the same thing. 

apart from that, it has excellent tracking and response. its dust and sweat resistant too. 

personally, i loved that mouse. 

now i'm going for a G600 as a replacement.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone used g402?

Need first hand experience review.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 25, 2014)

I have used it once but for a single BF4 mission. The mouse was a whole different thing when you compare it with g400 at least in my opinion.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 25, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I have used it once but for a single BF4 mission. The mouse was a whole different thing when you compare it with g400 at least in my opinion.



I am a hybrid claw-finger grip user. Will it be a good choice?


----------



## black_mamba (Nov 25, 2014)

Logitech G402. Available on ITDepot, Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury Ultra-Fast FPS Gaming Mouse price in india Rs.2230. Buy Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury Ultra-Fast FPS Gaming Mouse online : Theitdepot.com


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I am a hybrid claw-finger grip user. Will it be a good choice?



I guess yes. Since I use claw grip on my g400 even though it is a big mouse and G402 is a bit more better when it comes to claw grip from my point of view.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I guess yes. Since I use claw grip on my g400 even though it is a big mouse and G402 is a bit more better when it comes to claw grip from my point of view.



Thanks!
Was waiting for g302 to release but as it is a MOBA mouse and I dont play such games, I think going for a FPS mouse (g402) would be better. Plus g302 has no rubber gripping, it is plastic all over. G302 wins on looks though, that breathing blue leds look awesome!


----------



## black_mamba (Nov 26, 2014)

In that budget G402 has the best sensor, that's why I recommended that. Shape/feel *might be* unpleasant though.


----------



## RON28 (Nov 26, 2014)

Since you are CS GO player, I think i know which kind of mouse you want, look at this one, above your budget slightly but f0rest still use this one


----------



## $hadow (Nov 27, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Thanks!
> Was waiting for g302 to release but as it is a MOBA mouse and I dont play such games, I think going for a FPS mouse (g402) would be better. Plus g302 has no rubber gripping, it is plastic all over. G302 wins on looks though, that breathing blue leds look awesome!



These mouses have a tendency to grip better with sweat coming from your hands. It will take time but after that you will not go back to any other low build quality mouse.


----------

